# if-anweisung + string in bedingung?



## HCWD (14. Oktober 2007)

servus.

und schon wieder hab ich ein Problem, welches wahrscheinlich ganz einfach zu lösen ist, jedoch komm ich nicht auf die Lösung.

Ich will bei einer IF-Anweisung in der Bedingung eine String-Variable mit einem String vergleichen. (bsp: admin == "admin"). ist dies möglich?

Weil das Programm springt jedes mal in den Else-Teil über weil er behauptet, dass die Bedingung false ist. Stimmt jedoch definitiv nicht. Anhand des Beispieles ist vorher die Variable (admin) der String "admin" zugewiesen und somit müsste ein true als Rückgabewert hergeben.

Was tue ich falsch? Bitte um Aufklärung.

Danke im Vorraus.

Greetz


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (14. Oktober 2007)

Moin!
Einfach mal die Forumssuche nutzen, weil die Frage hatten wir schon echt oft.
Beispielsweise hier: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/254630-probelm-mit-if-funktion.html

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## woody100 (14. Oktober 2007)

Zwei Strings vergleicht man mit der CompareTo Methode!

also einfach

if (str1.CompareTo(anotherString) == 0)  //liefert 0 bei übereinstimmung
  do what you want!


mfg harrry


----------



## HCWD (14. Oktober 2007)

@MeinerEiner_80: Bist witzig, SuFu nutzen... Bevor ich diesen Beitrag erstellt habe, hab ich 3 Stunden an der SuFu gesessen und konnte nichts gescheites finden... Unter anderem auch, weil keine Begriffe unter 3 Zeichen akzeptiert werden...

@woody100: Genau dies hab ich gesucht... Danke, hab dies schon mal benutzt, aber ist mir total entfallen


----------



## zeja (14. Oktober 2007)

Kannst auch equals benutzen, denn das ist der allgemeine Weg für nicht primitive in Java.


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (14. Oktober 2007)

HCWD hat gesagt.:


> @MeinerEiner_80: Bist witzig, SuFu nutzen... Bevor ich diesen Beitrag erstellt habe, hab ich 3 Stunden an der SuFu gesessen und konnte nichts gescheites finden... Unter anderem auch, weil keine Begriffe unter 3 Zeichen akzeptiert werden...



Finde eigentlich nicht, das ich (in diesem Fall) witzig bin. Nach "String vergleichen" (und nichts anderes willst du ja tun) und andere ähnliche Begriffe bringen einige brauchbare Ergebnisse.. 

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------

